# 3 URGENT Malamute/GSD mixes in Ohio



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I have been assisting in the rescue of these three BEAUTIFUL and wonderfully sweet Malamute/GSD mixes, and nothing would make me happier than to see them placed! The rescue would love to see them get placed together, but will place them separately if needed.

They are "middle aged", super friendly, sweet and HUGE dogs. They love each other and are very playful, sociable and friendly. I have taken several trips out to their location to assist in their care, and sadly their time is running out. I don't want to see these three go to the kill shelter!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13354877

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13354883

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13354881

Please direct all applications to the folks in the Petfinder ad... unfortunately I can't give out any information or screen applicants myself, so emails to me won't get you the info you need.

Thank you for looking and considering them for rescue!


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow, they are wonderful! I especially like Sun. I hope that they can all find homes together.


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

OMGosh!!! I hope they find a home together ... 
Those precious pups must miss their family ... I wish their family did not abandon them ... maybe there was an illness or something ... if someone could get ahold of the owners of the dogs ... maybe there is a way for someone to foster the pups until the family can establish a home and then they will be together again

A pet is a life time commitment!!!


----------



## Andrew (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh man, if I didnt already have 4 dogs at home I would head down and adopt all three tomorrow.

I am in central ohio and it wouldnt be anything to get out and get them, sadly i already have 4 dogs and two cats


----------



## 2puppimsmom (Mar 16, 2008)

They are beautiful. I wish we could get them, but we have 3 dogs and 2 cats. I sure hope they find a home all together, soon.


----------



## Jacafamala (Apr 6, 2009)

They are the bomb. I would love to bring all three home. I have a big house but we only have one dog, why do doggies have to be so damned expensive?!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

They're so beautiful and majestic looking. I sure hope they find homes!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

UPDATE -

I have been going to visit these three with the main rescuer, and just want to say what wonderful dogs these three are! They are so starved for attention, but so well socialized and friendly with strangers. They are very tolerant of touching anywhere on their body - just three big lovebugs! 

The bad news is, we just got their vet records and found out that these three are NOT current on their shots or vetting - in fact, they have not seen a vet for the last 3 YEARS! Remember, these dogs were kept outdoors, exposed to things like fleas, ticks, heartworm, intestinal worms, and even rabies! 

Needless to say, we are just appalled, and are trying desperately to procure vet care for these three, so they can be brought up-to-date and adopted out to new homes. We have contacted several vets in the area and none are willing to offer us a discounted rate, so we are trying to raise funds for their shots and a basic heartworm test.

To help out, I'm donating any funds from sales of stationary in my Etsy shop:

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5333601

I have SEVERAL new designs I'll be adding soon, so please check back over the weekend if you like what you see.

I want to say again that if anyone is considering these three, don't hesitate! They are beautiful and loving dogs that are in such need of a 2nd chance... I would take one of them myself, in a heartbeat, if finances allowed it.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

UPDATE: 

These three have found a new home!!!!

I am beyond thrilled, as is everyone else who has worked with them! It started with a flyer placed on a local vet's office asking for help with the cost of vetting. A kind woman with a heart of gold stepped forward to donate almost $400 worth of vet care, bringing all three current on their shots and testing them for heartworm (all negative, thank goodness)! Then, a terrific home was found for them - someone who was willing to take all 3 and keep them together, which is an absolute miracle. They saw the need and went the extra mile, arranging transport, and fencing a huge 7000 sq ft yard for them, complete with 2-story (!) dog house and a deck just for them! They have experience with large breeds, and the situation just couldn't be any better.

Here I am saying goodbye to them yesterday and sending them off to their new home - goodbye Sun, Moon, and Star!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh, that's so awesome! The dog house sounds terrific! I'm glad they are starting on a wonderful new life and that they are able to do it together.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh, this thread brought tears to my eyes! I'm SO glad these beautiful creatures found a home together. They are just precious! What a wonderful story!


----------

